# [Review] EKL Alpenföhn Brocken & Vergleich zum Arctic Freezer 13



## target2804 (22. August 2012)

*[Review] EKL Alpenföhn Brocken & Vergleich zum Arctic Freezer 13*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einleitung:
Ich habe mir, da sich der Arctic Freezer 13 als totaler Fehlkauf erwies, den EKL Alpenföhn Brocken für 34,90€ gekauft. 
"Der  Kühlkörper selbst präsentiert sich komplett vernickelt mit  einem  speziellen Lamellen Design. Dieses Design ermöglicht eine weitaus   bessere Luftzirkulation des verbauten Lüfters sowie besseren  Abtransport  der Verlustleistung. Desweiteren bietet das neue Design die   Möglichkeit, einen zweiten 120mm Lüfter am Kühlkörper zu installieren.
  Dieses Feature dürfte gerade für ambitionierte Gamer und Overclocker  sehr interessant sein.Für den richtigen Airflow wählten die  Ingenieure  einen laufruhigen 120mm LED Lüfter mit 4Pin-PWM Anschluss und  violetter  Beleuchtung, der mit hochglanzpolierten Rotorblättern sowie  Rahmen  nicht nur technisch überzeugen kann."




Spezifikationen & Lieferumfang:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Montage:
Die Montage erwies sich als wirklich  einfach. Es musste nichtmal das Board ausgebaut werden. Von meinem  Gehäuse nahm ich die Rückwand ab und konnte so auf die Backplate des  Mainboards sehen. Dort klebte ich die 4 Gummiüberzogenen Muttern auf,  nachdem ich den "Klebeabstandhalter" darauf befestigte. Dies sah dann so  aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend kann man von vorne die  "Abstandhalterschrauben" eindrehen. Mein Tio dafür -> nur Handfest,  da man sonst auf Dauer das Gewinde zerstört.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danach steckt man am Kühlkörper die Halterungsplatte mit den 4 Schraublöchern passend durch die Kühlrippen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nun kann man, nachdem man die CPU mit WLP bestirchen hat, den Kühlkörper aufsetzen und verschrauben. Am Besten überkreuz.
Anschließend montiert man den Fan mit den dazu vorgesehenen Bügeln an  den Kühlrippen. Der Kühler ist bei mir so angebracht, dass der FAN vorne  sitzt und die Luft in die Kühlrippen ansaugt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Temperaturen & Vergleich mit dem Arctic Freezer:
Nachdem ich das Teil montiert und  meinen PC hochgefahren hatte, konnte ich garnicht glauben, was für einen  Unterschied der Brocken rausgeholt hatte. Im folgenden Bild sieht man  die Min/Max Temperaturen im Idle und bei Last nach 1h Prime. (Die auf  dem Bild angezeigten aktuellen Temps waren in der Cooldown-Phase nach  Prime und stimmen also nicht ganz mit dem IDLE überein, auch wenn der  Basistakt schon erreicht war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt noch der Durchschnittstemperaturvergleich zw. dem Freezer 13 und dem Brocken (beide auf 12V mit voller Drehzahl gelaufen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Fazit:
Der Brocken ist bei einem nur 10€  höherem Kaufpreis zum Arctic Freezer ein echter Temperaturenkiller.  Diese Unterschiede hatte ich nicht erwartet.
Pro/Contra:
+ einfache Montage ohne Mobo Ausbau in nur 5Minuten
+ gute Kühlleistung
+ leise
+ mMn gutes P/L-Verhältnis

- Anleitung nur in Englisch (dafür viele Bilder)

Kann den Kühler nur wärmstens empfehlen 
​
​ 


​


----------



## Andregee (23. August 2012)

*AW: [Review] EKL Alpenföhn Brocken & Vergleich zum Arctic Freezer 13*

ich besitze auch den brocken. der mitgelieferte lüfter ist bei maximaldrehzahl alles andere als leise, jedoch unter 1000rpm sehr ruhig.
entscheidend ist jedoch das man selbst mit geringen drehzahlen schon sehr gute temperaturen erreicht, die sich kaum von der maximaldrehzahl unterscheiden, hohe rpm sind also garnicht nötig.
der brocken ist ja irgendwie zu zeiten des macho usw in vergessenheit geraten, aber wenn man die temps sieht, scheint der wirklich gut auf einem ivy zu funktionieren, das könnte an den direktaufliegenden heatpipes liegen in verbindung mit der kleinen wärmeleitenden kontaktfläche beim ivy.damit ist der brocken vielleicht sowas wie ein kleiner geheimtip.

schöner test


----------

